
Fear of radiation is more dangerous than radiation itself - imartin2k
https://aeon.co/ideas/fear-of-radiation-is-more-dangerous-than-radiation-itself
======
SpikeDad
"Nothing is terrible except fear itself" from an essay by Sir Francis Bacon

(Way before FDR said it BTW).

------
valuearb
[https://xkcd.com/radiation/](https://xkcd.com/radiation/)

So very true.

~~~
Boothroid
I really hate xkcd.

